# Helpppp



## Bob Settle (Feb 4, 2021)

I got four hens last week and noticed yesterday one of them had one closed eye and kept herselfe away from the others went to see the this morning and another one has the same symptoms and another has started sneezing . I'm very new to this and have ordered a poultry eye wash as well as a natural mix for in the drinking water.
What the heck is wrong with them and how do I remedy it.☹


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They either have coryza or MG. Probably MG. Coryza has a nasty odor. See if you can come up with Tiamulin, it will be your best chance for clearing it. Actually it's the only chance and has to be gotten to right away. 

Are they already in with your other birds? If they are the whole flock needs to be treated. 

And cross these people off your list for getting birds from.


----------



## Bob Settle (Feb 4, 2021)

All bought from the same place on the same day + thanks for the advice,I will act upon it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It would probably be good to let them know. They probably don't even know. MG hides until the birds are put under stress, like being moved to a new place.


----------

